# Smoke on the Beach Results



## Captain Morgan

Captain Mother******* Morgan takes first place.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Captain Mother******* Morgan takes first place.



SHUT UP!  

Awesome news Jim!!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

WTG Jim! Second time you took it? 

Pigs


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Congratulations, Cappy!


----------



## Unity

Wow, Cappy, you're a legend.   

--John


----------



## bigwheel

Great job Cappy!! High five hand and manly man type hiney slaps all around. 

bigwheel


----------



## DJ

Congratulations!!!
dj


----------



## Griff

Way to go Cap'n. Hearty congrats to you.


----------



## BigGQ

Nice score, Morgan. Congrats!


----------



## Puff1

Well I'll be a  Mother******!!!
Awesome job Jim!
 :supz:


----------



## dollarbill

From one Mother ****** to another....CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## wittdog

Congrats Cappy....Great Job


----------



## nakedpigbbq

Congratulations!


----------



## Griff

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Captain Mother******* Morgan takes first place.



No pics = no first place.


----------



## Captain Morgan

coming....gotta find the camera


----------



## swampsauce

Congrats Mr. Morgan!!!!!!


----------



## john pen

Congrats Cappy !


----------



## DaleP

Congrats Jim. That is Mother ******* great!


----------



## LarryWolfe

You know every year it's the same thing...............Cappy keeps that anticipation at a maximum as he sleeps off his Miller Lite coma..........he's hated us for years!  

POST THE PIC'S!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe

PROVE IT!


----------



## Cliff H.

I am withholding my remarks until I see trophey.


----------



## Jack W.

Congrats Cappy.   

I was there, I saw it with my own two eyes.  He deserved it, it was some great BBQ.  Everyone had the usual expensive rigs and their high priced trailers.  Jimmy wowed them all with his 22 WSM and a cheap pop up.

I've always admired Cappy for his humble attitude.  A sincere congratulations from Charleston.  I'm proud to see it.  

Jack


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Just proof that it's the cook, not the cooker. 

Pigs


----------



## dollarbill

What did you cook?    :?:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Jim did you cook the full case of butts on the 22" or did you bring the small one too?


----------



## Captain Morgan

I was gonna do a full case on the 22, but one team showed up late
and they didn't have any meat, so me and someone else gave them
some butts.  I cooked 6.  It fit fine, 4 will be a little bit of a squeeze, but
it will absolutely work.


----------



## Captain Morgan

here's some pics....

as usual, I try to set up with good friends at Speedway BBQ (Allan
got first place Friday night), Roadkill Grill, and Kilted Kilby...we get
along so well and help each other out.  Mike's Catering was set up
next to us, and they are a real class act....great people, and I was
honored to get to know them a little better.






Jamie at Roadkill

















The Friday night crew was me, Kelli and Crystal.  A rules change this
year meant we could turn in bacon in the Anything Goes (except dessert)
Friday night...these girls just llllloooooovvvveee abt's, and wanted to turn them in.  I didn't think they'd win, but those poor girls work their butts
off for me and they deserved to have some fun.  So we turned in
ABT's with a mango dipping sauce....12th place.  The crowd was scared
to eat them, and we ended up with about 100 left over.  Those got
eaten by the teams during the night.










ok, butt pics next.


----------



## Captain Morgan

the Friday fun continued





these girls love to get their hands on butts.








now I was gonna cook breakfast for everyone on my new 3 burner
grill, but Kilby brought Allan this stainless steel thing he got out of
an old Japanese restaurant....we all wanted to play on that, so we
made breakfast there.











we pulled the butts....I didn't like the bark.  Crystal meanwhile, loves
to chop things.







we pulled and sauced....I couldn't find as much bark as I wanted for
the box....





even though we had a lot to choose from





but we made a box




after turn in I tasted some of the "almost made it pieces" swimming
in sauce and got real worried...too much acid, too much vinegar or lemon
or something.  It just didn't taste good ...I realized the box didn't have nearly as much sauce, but I pretty much thought that was it for this year.
I was very happy with tenderness, thought the meat alone had a very good taste, but I was afraid the sauce would do me in.


so we turned in, and cleaned up.  bout time all the work was done, who
shows up??




Woody!  perfect timing...we caught up and he had to move on to family
commitments.   I was so shocked at the win I don't have pics, but I'll take one of the trophy and post it...Crystal has pics.


----------



## DJ

Great Pics! Thanks fer posting! Again, Congrats to you and the Team!
dj


----------



## Captain Morgan

Naomi who lives behind me agreed to model the trophy and check.


----------



## LarryWolfe

GOOD FOR YOU JIM!  That's awesome!!  I can't tell you how much I miss SOTB.........I would really like to come down next year and probably not compete, but hang out and help drink your beer!  Congrats again on a job well done!


----------



## Bruce B

CONGRATULATIONS JIM!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan

all you guys are always welcome to cook with me...I don't
remember Lantern ever showing up, but he may have and I
just don't remember.  

Sure was good to see the Rev again.  Maybe the economy will be
better next year and more folks can come.


----------



## Larry D.

Congratulations, Cappy!


----------



## Griff

Well done Cap'n.


----------



## Puff1

We had alot of fun when we came down a few years ago.
It'd be nice to make the trip again.
Congrats again Jim!


----------



## Greg Rempe

Great job, Cappy!


----------



## BBQcure

Congrat Captain     

job well done


----------



## wittdog

Pics?


----------



## Gary in VA

Great job Captain!  

If you could get that protective Myrtle Beach collar off, you could come help us with pork!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Great job Cappy! I'd like to come down again, but only if Finney comes also!


----------



## Finney

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Great job Cappy! I'd like to come down again, but only if Finney comes also!



Congrats Cappy.  You own Myrtle Beach.


----------



## Woodman1

Can I tell people I know you ? Awesome Jim!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan

story, full scores here....
http://www.myrtlebeachcompass.com/modul ... toryid=241


----------



## BONE HEADS

Congrats. well done!


----------



## wittdog

Judges didn't like the ABTs...huh...I tried to tell Bubba that at the Jack but he wouldn't listen...


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Nice job Cappy!!!  Way to go.


----------



## john pen

Nice job....So now, is it true you invented first place ?


----------



## Unity

myrtlebeachcompass.com said:
			
		

> Bacon-Wrapped Jalapenos


Never heard 'em called that.   

--John


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Unity said:
			
		

> myrtlebeachcompass.com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon-Wrapped Jalapenos
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard 'em called that.
> 
> --John
Click to expand...

That's a new one to me too!   

Pigs


----------



## Rag1

That's 'chest bump worthy'. nice going.


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Congrats Jim!


----------



## Adrienne1

Way to go!!  

Kudos also for the adorable one modelling your trophy and supersized check!  She's an absolute doll.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Way to go Jim.  Now where are the PICS?


----------



## 007bond-jb

Cappy Cooks?    Congrats Boy!


----------



## Captain Morgan

Adrienne said:
			
		

> Way to go!!
> 
> Kudos also for the adorable one modelling your trophy and supersized check!  She's an absolute doll.



that kid is a freaking trip...just moved up from Costa Rico a couple of
years ago.....she busts in the door and goes right to the fridge to
find something to eat.


----------



## WalterSC

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Captain Mother******* Morgan takes first place.



WAY TO GO CAPPY !!!!!!!


----------

